# Student Watch Collection



## Caleb (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I'm very new here and I've been lurking around your forums for a couple of days now - you all seem gentle so I thought I'd ask you lot a question.

Since my dad lent me long term his mother's old gunmetal Longinges pocket watch, I've been looking to start a vintage watch collection, but I'm a first year student, thus putting Rolex, Omega and the like out of my reach (for now).

I'm just looking for a few pointers of decent looking analogue watches from any time. Maybe some of the lesser known makes but good runners/lookers nevertheless.

I've had a look on the Bay (that's what you call it here, no?) and some decent looking stuff has come up but I just don't know whether to trust it?

Have you guys got any advice for an unknowledgeable newcomer to the vintage watch market?

Many thanks

Caleb


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome!

There are some great cheaper brands out there so you can get quality vintage watches, with great variety, without spending too much. Look at Seiko, Smiths, Timex and Bulova for bargains. I personally really like the USSR built Sekondas too.

If looking on the bay, buy the seller first. less than 25 feedback and you are taking a risk, whether it is a tenner or a hundred quid. Be careful if buying from outside the EU, as you might get stung with customs charges.

What style of watch are you looking for?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:

Scott makes good points, you can - for example - pick up nice dressy through to divers and sports watches from Â£5 to Â£50 no bother on evilbay, adding to Scotts list, consider also the Vostok/Boctok range of Amphibians models, many hundreds of dial variations and built from old tanks - well they feel solid enough. The Boctok range are solid, and as the name "Amphibian" implies, are reasonably water resist for swimming provided the case is properly sealed as new. :yes:

Remember also, if you stick around and post regularly on the forum, when you reach 50 posts, you have access to the Sales Forum to buy from the members direct, meaning usually no worries about authenticity or other issues. DON'T "speedpost" though, racking up 50 posts in a week just to get onto the Sales Section will get you banned! :lol:


----------



## Caleb (Jul 19, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> Welcome!
> 
> There are some great cheaper brands out there so you can get quality vintage watches, with great variety, without spending too much. Look at Seiko, Smiths, Timex and Bulova for bargains. I personally really like the USSR built Sekondas too.
> 
> ...


Thank you both for your Welcomes!

Scottswatches - great advice thank you! How do I find out if a Sekonda is USSR built?

I'm looking for an Analogue watch, clear face, leather strap, something that would look good with a suit. Most styles I can convince myself will look good, but to give you an idea of what I've been looking at, see auction number 110915763924 and also 261058978317 as possibilities (should have bid even higher for the mondaine but missed out on the chance).

Are there any brands that I should avoid like the plague?

Cheers

Caleb


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum beware though it will cost you eventually.

Generally if a Sekonda is mechanical it will be made in the USSR. Sekonda were basically an import company for Russian watches, so the movements can vary quite a bit and you'll not be 100% sure what you have till you open it up. Don't be put off by that nearly all Russian movements were pretty good.

Add to your list Rado and Tissot.

Kev


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Bulova is a name that I have seen recently, are they a decent buy?

The reason I am asking is because I am due a 25 year "award" from the company I work for.

Long gone are the "gold watch" days, now it's a catalogue and "pick a gift time".

Bulova and Citizen are two names I have seen, however the Citizen was waaaayy to "busy" for me, too many dials.


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are after a nice clean faced vintage watch that's reliable and has a leather strap, there is are a few very nice vintage Fave Leuba Sea-Kings on eBay, which normally go for v.reasonable and affordable prices.

Have a look at them, maybe post a few item numbers on here for some advice


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

try to get as original as you can-watch out-sorry-for dials that have been repainted-


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

bridgeman said:


> try to get as original as you can-watch out-sorry-for dials that have been repainted-


Hmm, yes I didn't mean a refinished dial one!

The originals, IMHO, are really stylish watches


----------



## Caleb (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I've made my first purchase! Not too big a hit on the student loan, 'Bay number 261068119337. Nice little Smiths Empire. I didn't expect it to be so heavy! It's a great feel.

Others I'm looking at are:

230829305550 - Seiko 5

280926387709 - Rado Exacto

390444776399 - Vostok (though it's being posted from the Ukraine - should I trust it?)

280926285451 - Ingersoll - not a brand mentioned here but is it a reliable watch?

Thanks for ll your help everyone.

Cheers

Caleb


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Rado is beautiful!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't trust ebay for watches. You never know what you're really buying ie it might cost more than it ought to. I'd stick to looking at the sales section on here as watches do come up in the sort of price you're looking at paying. Mind you, if you don't mind the fact that it might say Services and doesn't contain the correct movement but you're only paying Â£10, then not a problem.

As for the Ingersoll, it's an established brand. Google the name and avoid the new ones whose name would be better pronounced with a Chinese accent.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 19, 2012)

Alex11 said:


> The Rado is beautiful!


I know Alex, it's gorgeous! I just don't know how much it'll go for. I wouldn't want to spend much more than Â£30. What do you think my chances are?



shadowninja said:


> I don't trust ebay for watches. You never know what you're really buying ie it might cost more than it ought to. I'd stick to looking at the sales section on here as watches do come up in the sort of price you're looking at paying. Mind you, if you don't mind the fact that it might say Services and doesn't contain the correct movement but you're only paying Â£10, then not a problem.
> 
> As for the Ingersoll, it's an established brand. Google the name and avoid the new ones whose name would be better pronounced with a Chinese accent.


I'm looking for something that has a decent movement in it, though I'm not too worried if it's not the original. I'm hoping to get to that big 50 post mark. 4 posts and counting!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, if it's not original, you'll be buying an Omega with a Seiko 5 movement. Decent movement, no doubt, but would you pay Â£100 for it?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I managed to break my Smiths. Dropped it one night after coming back from the pub. I went to get a quote for repair and the bloke said Â£75! So I ended up buying another watch. An ingersoll and at a bargain price! I still haven't managed to get this whole photo uploading thing quite sorted, but here is the listing number:

221086928561

And I made an impulse purchase tonight as well:

110926068300

Another bargain I think you'll all agree (though I have to wait four weeks for delivery!)

Thank you* EVERYONE* for your help. Who knows. Maybe I'll start posting pics of my watches on here!

Cheers

Caleb


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if you can work out the photos, you can add a few posts as the watches arrive to take you closer to the magic 50

You can even post the pics of the broken smiths and we might be able to spot an easy repair that you could do yourself?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Caleb, think of posting pictures like this.

Open an account with a picture host like Photobucket, or if you have your own webspace/website, you load them there. You know where the pictures are, all you have to do is tell the forum where they live, and the forum will go and pick them up

http://www.webtheo)n.pwp. blueyonder.co.uk/webtheon/images/scotland.gif

entered correctly - - no spaces and in correct spelling will show you this









and that's basically how it works, hosted on one of my own websites.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Caleb said:


> Well I managed to break my Smiths. Dropped it one night after coming back from the pub.


A good tip is never wear a watch when going out drinking! There's something about alcohol and damaging watches!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Thus proving every collection needs a G-shock. (Or Ballistic if you want a watch that doesn't look as ugly as a G.)


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

What search terms are you using to find all these little gems on fleabay? Surely you're not just searching 'watches' and then trawling through hundreds of pages are you?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 19, 2012)

Muckmonkey -

I have a saved search. It filters things like which category to search in, (wristwatches), gender, price, and all that, but the biggest one is condition. I have the 'used' box ticked. This is all without typing anything in the search bar, and then I can put in names of whatever brand or watch I want and all the relevant ones come up. nothing too complicated, just smart searching. Then there is a certain amount of trawling and adding 20 or so watches to my watch list (it never fails to amuse me that it's my 'watch' list) and I might win 1 out of 15 or 20. I'm pretty stingy you see...

Mel -

Thanks for the tip. I'm gonna try and get some stuff up on picasa, see if that works.

Richardod -

Thanks for the advice, the incabloc Ingersoll is hanging in there well!

Cheers

Caleb


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

You are addicted. Close your eBay account immediately or join us in the mire!

Seriously, good first buys. Good luck with your collecting.

You need an Amphibia next. Everybody needs an Amphibia...

(Swatches are good drinking watches, too...)


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

chris l said:


> You are addicted. Close your eBay account immediately or join us in the mire! Seriously, good first buys. Good luck with your collecting. You need an Amphibia next. Everybody needs an Amphibia... (Swatches are good drinking watches, too...)


I agree, I got one nearly new from the bay, took it off the bracelet and onto a grey nato, and it looks quality.


----------



## bm320 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi Caleb,

Your posts prompted me to make a few purchases. Thanks.

Someone mentioned Bulova as a good make of watch. so i bid on one on ebay and got it for Â£36 says bulova N2 stainless steel on back. silver dial with silver coloured - for the number points. it came on an elasticated bracelet. what would it have had originally?


----------



## jwtownse (Aug 29, 2012)

I really like the Ingersoll. I've been passively looking for a watch with roman numerals for a little while now but I haven't found "the one."


----------

